# Auto Dosing Planted Tanks



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

This seemed neat and easy to make.

Greater Washington Aquatic Plant Association Fertilizer Auto-Doser


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool design. I have seen a few others. I have thought of using one at times, but really only think it would be useful for when I went ut of town. However, I have just cut my lighting time in half and stop dosing instead.


On another note, are you a member of GWAPA? I have thought of joining.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Not yet Ben, but i'm getting to the point where I am thinking of finding some local clubs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You've got this one also.

Potomac Valley Aquarium Society | Membership


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

That one seems to have better benefits for joining. Including discount to House of Tropicals.


----------

